

A firefighter is writing apps for Google Glass to make his job safer - wallflower
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/21/5328784/firefighter-from-north-carolina-is-writing-apps-for-google-glass

======
VLM
Its an explanation of the cop-space overlay from "Halting State" by Stross
(who comments here occasionally). And a zillion other fictional examples.

I don't find it interesting to read iteration #2352 of re-explaining a concept
from heavily discussed several year old sci fi to a "popular audience".
Although probably the people attracted to the story will be precisely the type
who already read Halting State and others.

Theres an even older sci fi explanation of augmented reality, I don't remember
the author or title but it was along the lines of an airline mfgr story.
Vaguely 90s era, female management perspective, "outsourcing drama", near
future setting. So as the A+P mechanics looked at the aircraft, they saw the
blueprint.

Now what would be really cool is if the dev has an account here and posts a
stereotypical "show HN" or "ask HN". Or a review of the guy's app.

